# Even with the Bangle Bustle, this one rocks...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I took this photo at the Designworks anniversary party last January...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

How would you like to have this thing sitting in your driveway??

:thumbup:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

so that's what's in your avatar..

not feeling it though.. (the design)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

mgs333 said:


> *so that's what's in your avatar..
> 
> not feeling it though.. (the design) *


Feels really good...


----------



## AndyMonro (Sep 30, 2002)

I like it :thumbup: 

Ignorant question: it's a z9, right? Reading about the z9, I also like the idea of its "spartan" interior design. The engine specs are interesting as well.

Seeing as how I like the Z3/M Coupe, the upcoming 6-series, the z9 (this car?) and the rumored Z5, I think it's safe to call me a "BMW coupe freak."

Andy


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You've got it Andy! 


ZZZZzzzzz9...

It does have sort of an ecclectic design I think.

The 350Z kind of reminds me of it.

:yikes:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I am going to have to disagree, I think it looks like the flinstones meet the 21st century. :thumbdwn:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Has the look of the new Bentley that was shown on the fest.


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)




----------

